# Genie Receiver: How does it work?



## ford_8 (Feb 18, 2013)

I know a lot of threads about the new "genie receiver". But i just wanna know the basics of it. 

1. How does it work?
2. How will i get it? (requirements)
3. Price (i don't have a SWM installed)
4. What will happen to my current receivers?
5. To anyone who already got it. Is is worth it?


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

Take a look at the "First Look" information here ....
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=211822


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

1. see above post
2. Call
3. Call
4. Whatever you want
5. Yes.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

ford_8 said:


> I know a lot of threads about the new "genie receiver". But i just wanna know the basics of it.
> 
> 1. How does it work?
> 2. How will i get it? (requirements)
> ...


1. Very well. It can record up to 5 shows simultaneously, or watch 1 record 4, or if used with clients, watch as many as 4 (1 on the Genie and up to 3 on clients at any given time) and still record 1 show all at the same time. The first look document Litzdog911 linked to has all the other information you might want.
2 and 3. As suggested, you really need to call and discuss this with DirecTV. A lot depends on your account history. It can vary from nothing up to several hundred dollars.
4. You can keep them all, deactivate one or more when you get the Genie, or drop them all. Whatever you want. If any of your receivers are SD as opposed to HD (or your whole account is SD), that may be a factor in your cost. Again, you really need to call DirecTV.
5. Well, that is partly up to what you currently have and what you want/need. If you are running into limits on being able to record 3 or more things at once, or storage space on your current DVR, or how many series links you can set up, - all of that is better with the Genie. But if everything you have is working good and you don't really need more, then it may or may not be "worth it" depending on what type of offer you can get.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

ford_8 said:


> I know a lot of threads about the new "genie receiver". But i just wanna know the basics of it.
> 
> 1. How does it work?
> 2. How will i get it? (requirements)
> ...


1. Just like any HR2x with the addition RVU
2. Order it from DirecTV
3. Depends on your bargaining ability with DirecTV (Anywhere between $50 to $400 would be my estimate.)
4. You keep the SWiM compatible ones in your Whole Home setup. Non-SWiM will either be replace or remove.
5. For me, yes. Can't wait until there's enough, so customers can have two.


----------

